

What Apple Needs to Do Now  - ihodes
http://speedbird.wordpress.com/2010/06/25/what-apple-needs-to-do-now/

======
stcredzero
_Dig, however, the page-curl animation (beautifully rendered, but stick-in-
the-craw wrong) in iBooks._

I have to agree. It's superfluous eye candy. I much prefer the Kindle iPad
app. It's very functional and stays out of your way. BN app? What's the deal
with the startup time when you call the mothership? Why does it take BN app
several times longer than the Kindle? Why make me wait til it's over? Show me
the darn book! The Kindle app gets all of this right.

~~~
kmfrk
If they include, they should at least do it _well_ ; my iPhone 3G makes it a
terrible feature to have. I don't think there's a disable option, but I would
love to have it.

------
MWinther
I think that these affordances are more important for non-tech people than
what techies in particular give them credit for. In order for people who
prefer using the analogue equivalents, this is a great way to inspire
confidence enough to rely on the computerized tools, and to see some of the
advantages of having the stuff in a computer.

I think it's a phase in many ways, but an important phase nonetheless. Scaling
UX to handle total newbies and hardcore experts is not a simple one, and so
far examples of doing that in any way that could be considered successful are
few and far between.

~~~
kmfrk
Just make sure you're not in the same room as John Gruber when you praise the
floppy save icon in Office.

